# Inshore Trolling



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay I'm totally new to trolling, so I'm wondering if anyone can give me some pointers or recommendations on what they use. Like how far back to let the line out, what speed to go, and what to rig up? I've tried various artificials, gulp shrimp carolina rigged, ratltraps (which often get hung up), clarkspoons, all without any action so far. I trolled a live finger mullet yesterday for about an hour and didn't get any takers. I don't really know if I'm doing something wrong, or if I just need more time on the water. 

My basic strategy is to pick out a few spots that I know hold fish in a general area, and then I troll to and through each one, making a circuit. I usually let the lures get back about 100-200ft. 

I run the trolling motor, a cheap 45lb thrust minn kota, not sure how fast I'm going but I usually have it about mid way, power wise. I considered idling the outboard also as an alternative, but not sure if anyone does that either. It's just a little 25hp so it doesn't push the boat all that fast when idling. 

Any help is appreciated, I just want to make sure I'm maximizing my chances of success.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Stretch 25's, Cigar minnow with a Duster in front of it. 
4 to 6 mph and if using live or dead bait make sure its not spinning. If you are dragging up grass you are trolling to slow or not deep enough water.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What species are you targeting?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I troll the grass flats and adjacent drop offs all yr. long...however, I use floating lures that dive <3 ft.
I travel 2-4 mph. and my line is usually less than 100 ft. behind me.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Only time i ever inshore troll is in the wintertime... I'll troll live shrimp very slow and way back over the deep holes in the rivers... Rat-L-Traps and Storm paddle tail lures are good as well...


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> What species are you targeting?


I'm not super confident in my boat yet so I try to stay in the bayous, creeks, and upper bay. So basically redfish, specks, etc. 

Thanks for the input guys. 

Barefoot have you tried launching at oyster pile on the weekends? If so, how busy is it? The amount of traffic on the river that I see from hwy 90 on the weekends usually keeps me off the water, but it also happens to be my time off.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

OH NO!...Don't let the traffic keep you off the water, many of those boats can't or won't launch at the oyster pile due to the steep ramps and drop off at the end of the ramp (BTW-it's even w/the end of the single pier on N. side).

But....I don't like crowds, I prefer to launch well before daylight and return just as most boaters are headed to the ramp.

I don't use the oyster pile much during the summer it's too far from where I fish. I'll be using it a lot in the upcoming months. With any of the launches in Milton get their as early as you can.

Good luck.


----------

